# Sidney Street Sheffield



## ironsky (Oct 12, 2014)

Sheffield City Council have placed planning notices up on lamp posts all along Sidney Street. As I understand it most of the buildings on the street ( including the derelict Niche and A.R. Heathcotes ) are to be demolished no dates given when the work starts but I don't think it will long the buildings are to be replaced by yet more student accommodation so if interested in any of these buildings best to photograph them sooner than later.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 12, 2014)

Shame that. Some interesting old buildings there. Just done Heathcotes recently....


----------



## ironsky (Oct 12, 2014)

HughieD said:


> Shame that. Some interesting old buildings there. Just done Heathcotes recently....


 After reading your report on Heathcotes I remembered about the planning notices. Theres quite a few been issued around Sheffield lately so worth keeping a look out.


----------

